# 4m old Mpoo with house training issues (HELP)



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Teddy, our 4m Mpoo is having house training issues. He is great in my sight, but if its been more than 45min and hes out of my sight... we find a gift. He knows 'Go pee' and 'Go poop' and he goes outside, but its like he doesn't know NOT to go out of my sight and pee inside. We have been VERY strict from the day we he came home.

Any advice? Does he have a problem?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

First of all, they don't have complete control till 5 months. 

Secondly, if he is able to sneak off and "go", he has too much freedom.

It sounds like you are on the right track and almost there. I would keep him on a leash so he cannot sneak off and go. Set him up for success. Take him out more often and stay with him while he goes.If you can't keep him on the leash or with your eyes on him, he needs to be either crated or contained in a small area.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

I usually keep him in a pen, but i let him out to play with Buddha. He is usually watched but sometimes he isn't watched 100% of the time while playing with Buddha. I am just worried ill never be able to fully trust him. He is about 18wks


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It is a pain to keep them on the leash, I know. But if he is getting a chance to sneak off, even for 1 second, it needs to be corrected. Now. The inconvenience now will pay off later because you will be able to trust him. 

Also make sure to use an enzymatic cleaner, always.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

N2Mischief is right. You have to take a very hard line on this....but only for a little while longer....


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

So at this age the average Mpoo is still not reliable? I just want to make sure he will some day be reliable. We clean it with spray, soap and a spot bot


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

No, they usually aren't totally reliable. They simply don't have the muscle control, like a human infant.

The cleaner you are using, is it enzymatic??? If not, even though you can't smell anything, your dogs nose is WAY more sensitive. They can still smell it, and if they can, they will go there again.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

i don't think so.... would it say on the package? sorry this may be a dumb question


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes it would say enzymatic...Natures Miracle is a brand a lot of people use. It really is the only way to neutralize the odor so your dog can't smell it


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

BTW, there are NO stupid questions!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, just a thought...have you had him checked for a bladder infection? ( I don't know if male dogs even get them) Or possibly some other health related issue? I feel a little hypocritical because it's been so long since I've housetrained a dog and I really like clicker training or Patricia McConnell and Ian Dunbar. Wishing you much luck and patience and hoping you don't have much carpeting. Rachel


----------

